

New Tweets per second record, and how - x5315
https://blog.twitter.com/2013/new-tweets-per-second-record-and-how

======
ksec
Why is this much more interesting story isn't being discussed and not on front
page?

~~~
pinaceae
good question. something has changed at HN, the frontpage seems kind of
filtered. A lot of quite popular, good stories like this very one never make
it to FP. noticed it around the manning, schwartz, snowden trifecta.

------
ksec
1\. Wasn't the Castle in the Sky tweet record from last year? Edit: It turns
out its the same film making records this year again.

2\. I remembered the China WeiBo has a way higher TPS record then Twitter. I
wonder what there stack are.

Now, 200-300 RPS were pretty low on RoR. But even with modern Ruby, reactive
or event based, latest optimization and workaround etc. I dont think it can
even scale to what they have achieved with JVM.

------
rartichoke
Twitter seems to really rag on rails but at the end the graph looked pretty
good to me for their old architecture at the 95th percentile given their
traffic.

Most sites won't even get 200 reqs per second total, and it's great to know
that rails can pump that out on a single machine for a non-trivial app.

200 * 60 = 12,000 reqs per minute

12,000 * 60 = 720,000 reqs per hour

720,000 * 24 = 17,280,000 per day

~~~
ksec
Well that is assuming you can peak RPS for the whole day. Which wont be.

At 200 RPS Peak you are very likely only getting 1M per day instead of 17M.

------
ChrisArchitect
aka "An Inside Look At Re-architecting Twitter"

